# no boot disk detected



## Parkers19 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a Gateway desktop computer about a year old. It had been working perfectly, but today when I restarted it, I got an error message saying " no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed." At the bottom of the screen was a message saying to use the delete key to enter BIOS set up. I went into the bios set up, but didn't see anyway to check my hard drives


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when you go into the bios , you should be able to see if the bios can detect the harddrive 
if not, then either the harddrive has failed on the motherboard controller 

it maybe a new harddrive is required - do you have the recovery DVDs for the gateway PC - they may have been supplied with the PC or you needed to create them when the PC was first installed


----------



## Parkers19 (Feb 24, 2014)

I couldn't find anything throughout the bios that allowed me to do a diagnostic on the hard drive. I tried the f2 key I read about too, but that didn't work. I have the recovery dvd's, but if the hard drive was bad, that wouldn't help anything, would it? Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but if the hard drive was bad, that wouldn't help anything, would it?


 no
you are correct it wont help the situation now 
BUT if you need to install a replacement drive - then you would needs those DVDs

But it maybe a motherboard issue , or possibly a powersupply

has the desktop been moved?

the bios usually shows the harddrive if detected

if you put the following into a search engine , like google


> images of bios harddrive detection


you will see examples of harddrive detection in different types of BIOS


----------



## Parkers19 (Feb 24, 2014)

No, the desktop hasn't been moved, and I haven't tried to change anything. It was just working normally, one minute, and not the next.

I checked the bios again, and where it would normally be showing where the hard drive is, there isn't anything there. So the bios isn't detecting it, for whatever reason. The time and date are accurate, so I think the battery is ok. I assume the hard drive just went bad. Thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

check to make sure the cables are tight, but HD's do fail......


----------

